# New Field and Stream Store



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

They have kept this quiet so far. There is a new field and stream store coming to NKY in Crescent Springs. I saw some commercials last night that said nothing about a store opening or anything but they just flashed pictures up and said Field and Stream 11/1/2013. Just thought I would pass the info on.


http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/#!/store/locations


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Heard a commercial on the radio for it this week, thought it was odd because there are none around. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I read something about it in the business courier a few months ago about the store. Sounded nice and it will be closer to my house than most of the other stores.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Guys, I've been to the store in cranberry Twp, pa. Twice now. I could easily default on my mortgage in that place. It is head and shoulders above either bass pro or Cabela's. Your not going to find stuffed animals or tourist t-shirts. Just wall to wall of the highest end equipment for hunting and fishing! Japanese lure companies, every brand of rods and reels, top of the line bows and guns. And all the high end hunting and fishing clothing and accessories you could evey ask for under one roof! It's a serious contender!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Guys, I've been to the store in cranberry Twp, pa. Twice now. I could easily default on my mortgage in that place. It is head and shoulders above either bass pro or Cabela's. Your not going to find stuffed animals or tourist t-shirts. Just wall to wall of the highest end equipment for hunting and fishing! Japanese lure companies, every brand of rods and reels, top of the line bows and guns. And all the high end hunting and fishing clothing and accessories you could evey ask for under one roof! It's a serious contender!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



/droool ......


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

here is my boys at the entrance to the Pittsburgh Pa store. Very nice place.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

It's going to be in Crescent Springs, KY which is near NKU.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

sylvan 17 said:


> View attachment 85007
> here is my boys at the entrance to the Pittsburgh Pa store. Very nice place.[/URL]


They have weekly bear fights there?!?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Come for some tippet and a cooler, stay for the deathmatch


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe if you can whip one of the Bears,they will give you a FREE boat.Any tough guys out there?Can't wait!If you really want to see some action I'll take Roscoe my Plott Hound along.That's right up his alley.




Roscoe


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep seeing commercials for the place, with a date saying coming... xx/xx/xx


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Just curious, does anyone know if Field and Stream is owned by Dick's Sporting Goods? I'm curious because I heard about a year ago that Dick's was opening some huge outdoor sporting store in Northern KY. Coincidence? Or is it one and the same?


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

TIC said:


> Just curious, does anyone know if Field and Stream is owned by Dick's Sporting Goods? I'm curious because I heard about a year ago that Dick's was opening some huge outdoor sporting store in Northern KY. Coincidence? Or is it one and the same?


Yes it is owned by Dick's. They carry mid to high end stuff. There will be archery, hunting, firearms, apparel, footwear, kayaks/canoes, camping and fishing.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is the skinny http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fi...nt-springs-ky-2013-10-14?reflink=MW_news_stmp


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

inrll said:


> Yes it is owned by Dick's. They carry mid to high end stuff. There will be archery, hunting, firearms, apparel, footwear, kayaks/canoes, camping and fishing.


This was the first I heard about this and I was already fantasizing about taking a trip down there when it opened. Now I'm just bummed.

I'm very sorry to hear that they're owned by Dick's. I won't go into details here to avoid any political discussions but I've been avoiding Dick's since December. It's looking like I'm going to have to avoid the F&S store also.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Dicks can suck it. Not going to get political here either. F&S is just another place to pay too much for so-called higher end equipment. Ever heard of the internet? I can't remember the last time I went to a tackle shop. If you surf the net you can find awesome deals on just about everything.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Streamhawk said:


> Dicks can suck it. Not going to get political here either. F&S is just another place to pay too much for so-called higher end equipment. Ever heard of the internet? I can't remember the last time I went to a tackle shop. If you surf the net you can find awesome deals on just about everything.


Shipping costs and misrepresented items are starting to get to me. Nothin like being able to actually touch and hold the thing before you buy. Although places like Gander Mountain with their very selective return policy are taking some the allure from even that!


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll be working part time in the fishing dept so feel free to stop in, hang out and swap some stories...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sporto, Ive read the ads for the grand opening, but didnt see the word SALE anywhere? plenty of Pr stuff but no discounts it looks like! please keep Us informed.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Boys I drove through the parking lot today and I gotta say its impressive, it has the big timbers out front and reminds me of a smaller bass pro. But all in all I can't wait for it to open! Finally an outdoor store close to me.


----------

